# Still deciding on fish



## Lyricaltoo (Jan 9, 2014)

I had my list of possibilities at 7 types that fit my "requirements":
Rainbows
Acei
Convicts
Firemouths
Jewels
Blockheads
Honduran Red Point

The blockheads and Honduran Red Points are out right now because none of my local fish stores have them.
I've had rainbows and acei, would like to have something new.
Convicts are probably out, too much breeding and from my research, the LFSs are pretty saturated with them so they wouldn't take them.

So...it looks like it's down to Firemouths or Jewels. I'm hoping to get them tomorrow.

A couple questions:
Do either of these NEED dithers? Do they do better with or without them?

Which would you choose?
Thank you!!


----------



## Cobalt Blue (Mar 14, 2014)

You shouldn't keep Africans and South American cichlids together. They require different water parameters. First you have to decide if you going to put together a south american tank or african.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

FM's aren't SA they are CA so water is similar for both the jewels and the fm.

I hear Jewels can be nasty when breeding, though I have never kept them, love to give them a try. I have Thoricthys ellioti which is related to firemouth. I keep a pair in a 55g corner tank with some red eye tetras and cherry barbs. Not sure if they need the dithers or not, but mine have spawned once in the 6 months I've had them. I have heard the dithers help the pair bond as well as make the fish more outgoing. My fish certainly aren't shy or skittish so I'd say they help. I've never kept them without dithers though.


----------



## AlexMason (Mar 19, 2014)

Rainbows, Goldfish and Koi fish are good choice to put in aquarium or tank.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

AlexMason said:


> Rainbows, Goldfish and Koi fish are good choice to put in aquarium or tank.


 He's clearly only interested in cichlids. He means rainbow cichlids, not rainbow fish.


----------

